# Quality vs. Quantity???



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

So...do you prefer quality over quantity or quantity over quality?

For me, I would rather have mediocre sex 5 days a week than great sex 2 days a week. If sex could be great on 3 days a week that would give me pause and I'd probably choose the quality over quantity.

I am not saying that sex is necessarily mediocre by having it 5x a week instead of 2x a week but the quality does seem to improve some when the quantity has not been there...just not enough for me to want it to be a permanent thing...I get very antsy and feel distant from my DW if we don't have sex around 5x a week.

How about the rest of you? What do you prefer and are you able to keep up the quality when it is in higher quantity?


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

I feel just as you do.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a typical woman, I want IT ALL, quality, quantity, a good night's sleep and world peace!

But even the mediocre sex is better than most other things I could be doing with that time, so......


----------



## DisappointedHusband (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree, I would go with quantity because it ups your chances for better quality. And you really can't choose quality, but you can choose to have sex and then find out whether the quality was good or not, so definitely I'm going with Quantity. 

In my jealous voice: "Man, I wish sex 2 times a week was a part of my marriage. lol"


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have found that the more effort we put into it, the more we get out of it and the desire increases, therefore the quantity increases.
So we have great sex often. Of course there are times that are better than others, but I haven't had mediocre love in years.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

DanF said:


> So we have great sex often. Of course there are times that are better than others, but I haven't had mediocre love in years.


So then what in the hell are you doing hanging around here?! :scratchhead:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

If you are truly saying that the sex will never be more than just "OK" - I'd go with the Quality.

If this were pizza - I'd go quantity. But sex - Quality.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If you are truly saying that the sex will never be more than just "OK" - I'd go with the Quality.
> 
> If this were pizza - I'd go quantity. But sex - Quality.


No way...for pizza it is definitely QUALITY over quantity!!!  I'll pay $25 for a quality pizza as opposed to $10 for a Domino's/PapaJohn/Pizza Hut pizza.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I get quality and quantity.  Quickies can rock your world too!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Who the heck wants bad sex often?! Give me quality any day.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

CalifGuy said:


> So then what in the hell are you doing hanging around here?! :scratchhead:


I get a lot of good ideas and have received great advice on a number of issues. Read my story and you'll see.
My marriage has been through a lot. Anything that I have learned and can pass on will possibly help someone else.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

Both or bust.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

LOL, I would think guys want quantity over quality. We can still get off with bad, quick sex.

I'm pretty sure women need quality sex to be able to get the big O. So most women would want quality 1st then quantity next (although not once a month quality sex).


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

How about just any sex...please.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> LOL, I would think guys want quantity over quality. We can still get off with bad, quick sex.
> 
> I'm pretty sure women need quality sex to be able to get the big O. So most women would want quality 1st then quantity next (although not once a month quality sex).


If I absolutely had to choose, I would choose quality.
I discovered when we weren't at our best, my wife would often just placate me with sex when I wanted. Well, I found that I wanted it more, which caused her to just go through the motions and it just compounded.
When she's into it, I am more into it and it's better for both and I don't try to lay her every time I see her bend over.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Who the heck wants bad sex often?! Give me quality any day.


Ditto:smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Quality, quantity just p-sses me off


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

To all the guys that say QUALITY....means you've got a weener (as I think you Americans call it!!)....!!!!

Define quantity? I would much rather have mediocre sex once a week than fantastic mind blowing sex twice a year. So its relative.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Quality!!!! But at the moment would LOVE more quantity!!!! The quality is Great. But I must be a greedy woman cause the Quantity sucks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

jezza said:


> To all the guys that say QUALITY....means you've got a weener (as I think you Americans call it!!)....!!!!


Is that supposed to be a true or false question?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

jezza said:


> To all the guys that say QUALITY....means you've got a weener (as I think you Americans call it!!)....!!!!


Out of sheer curiousity, what do Brits call it? Bangers? The Union Jack?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

CalifGuy said:


> So...do you prefer quality over quantity or quantity over quality?
> 
> For me, I would rather have mediocre sex 5 days a week than great sex 2 days a week. If sex could be great on 3 days a week that would give me pause and I'd probably choose the quality over quantity.
> 
> ...


 As a woman I feel the exact same as you expressed here. I wouldn't call any of our encounters necessarily mediocre (love every one so much), but I would describe them as.....

... "not as passionately dying for you -- Lustful" ) wish my body had more of that to go around, or come back quicker! (I had too much of it during my awakening phase, now I am back to normal- a little bit of a bummer)

In our past, we had sex approx once a week (yes, we were both idiots missing each other), and I swear, when we got to it, we were both ON FIRE for it, every kiss I was completely lost in, we felt as one, every breathe was through the other, there was a magnetic force there, an undeniable urge that had to be released running through us both, each touch was pure heavenly pleasure, you know THAT FEELING, it is so da** good, you want it go on for F O R E V E R but.... it simply can't!! There is no better HIGH !

I get mad at myself for not being more Creative back then, but then it makes sense.... we didn't really care -cause this feeling -this overtaking was QUALITY ENOUGH to keep us happy, connected with huge smiles on our faces.  We were so quiet in sex but who needed to say anything -it was all FELT . 

Now a days, we have ALOT more sex, I must confess I miss "that feeling" I just described. It is NOT as intense as it was back then when we engaged less & were craving each other like MAD , but still.... I would choose MORE love making - with the lesser intense orgasms -over only engaging a couple times a week.

I asked my husband and he feels the exact same way, but just as me, he admits it is BETTER , more intense when we wait, he simply doesn't want too!! 

We would if we was going on a special romantic vacation. 

I recall reading in a Jewish book, they have a practice to abstain for like a whole week or more after the wife's monthly, called the Law of Niddah, it could be up to 12 days of abstaining (?). Then they go crazy for it until that time again, I guess that would give them the Best of both worlds !

I love this song , it captures that heavenly feeling , those QUALITY encounters........

Ronan keating Feat. Rita Guerra - All Over Again - YouTube


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Two observations, then a comment.

1) By definition 50% of sex is of "below average" quality;

2) If what I read on here is a guide, a lot of people view this the same way as seeing people on the TV complaining about being in a high tax bracket - they'd like to be in a position to worry about quality vs quantity:rofl:

Personally, I'd take quality of sheer numbers, provided the numbers don't drop too low. I'm lucky - they don't:smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, I am going to be selfish and say I want both - I want it ALL. They don't have to be mutually exclusive as long you aren't hitting either end of the extreme, you know.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Ive got quantity, literally in the palm of my hands. 

My vote is for quality.


----------

